# Adoption et Protection animale > Recherche/Demande >  Recherche à adopter Shiba Inu

## TORNADE

Bonjour,

Je recherche un Shiba inu roux à adopter. Ma compagne et moi-même habitons en appartement mais nous avons également une maison avec un grand terrain où nous nous rendons régulièrement (le week-end et pendant les vacances car nous travaillons tous les deux).

Il aura un compagnon, un jeune staffy très gentil. 

Nous adorons les animaux et avons déjà eu des chiens.

A votre disposition, pour plus de précisions,

Tornade

----------


## aurore27

Pourquoi se fixer sur une race précise ? Seriez-vous intéressée par un croisé berger Akita Inu de 7 ans qui attend d'être adopté ?

----------


## inari

Il y a cette asso qui place des shiba et Akita https://akita-home.fr/portfolio-category/chien/

----------


## TORNADE

Bonjour Inari, 

merci pour l'information.

Lorris

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Merci Aurore,

Les Shiba me plaisent beaucoup. On dirait des renards. 

Pouvez-vous m'envoyer quand même la fiche du chien que vous me proposez ?

Merci.

----------


## aurore27

> Bonjour Inari, 
> 
> merci pour l'information.
> 
> Lorris
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Merci Aurore,
> ...


Non je ne vous l'enverrai pas car j'ai lu après vous l'avoir proposé que ce chien ne s'entend pas avec ses congénères, qu'il doit être le seul animal du foyer où il vivra......

----------


## Houitie

https://www.secondechance.org/animal...ba-eiki-534199

----------


## Alantka

> https://www.secondechance.org/animal...ba-eiki-534199


Eïki ne s'entend ni avec les chiens ni avec les chats, il y a déjà un chien présent au foyer.

----------


## TORNADE

merci pour vos réponses.

Je ne désespère pas...

----------


## aurore27

Je vous ai trouvé les coordonnées d'un refuge qui propose des Shiba Inu à l'adoption, peut-être trouverez-vous le chien que vous recherchez là bas ?

Les coordonnées :
_Refuge SPA 13 – STAM
Refuge des Chiens en Liberté
9 015 Maison du Réaltor,
Route de la Tour d’Arbois
13290 Aix en Provence_
_Tel : 04 42 90 57 50
Port: 06.68.06.30.11_

----------


## TORNADE

Bonjour Aurore

Merci.

Je vais leur envoyer un message.

----------


## Sydolice

ça c'est gentil Aurore 27 !  :: 
J'espère que Tornade y trouvera le chien de ses rêves.

----------


## aurore27

> ça c'est gentil Aurore 27 ! 
> J'espère que Tornade y trouvera le chien de ses rêves.


Si cela peut permettre à un Shiba Inu de trouver sa famille, d'être heureux, de libérer un box pour l'accueil d'un autre malheureux de l'abandon, ce ne sera que bénéfique.

----------


## TORNADE

Merci à vous.

Non je n'ai rien en vue pour l'instant et le refuge d'Aix ne m'a pas encore répondu. Je persévère. Cordialement.

----------


## Alantka

https://www.secondechance.org/animal...-tenshi-976866

----------


## TORNADE

Merci beaucoup. Je me renseigne.

----------

